# Looking to purchase a Laptop



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

Hey guys,

    I'm graduating this year, been a hardcore PC gamer since middle school and I'm looking for a high quality laptop to bring to University with me.

I'm definatly going to be doing a lot of gaming. Mostly VALVe games, and of course WoW which you can run on a toaster so it's irrelevant but anyway, I'm getting one for graduation and I need to pick from the best of the best.

Figured this would be the right place to ask 

So, anyone have any ideas?


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 26, 2009)

pick one with an ATI HD 48X0 (or two) in it with a good processor and you should be set.

ASUS usually has good products.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2009)

Alienwares m17 sounds good with crossfire 3870's ofcourse you pay a premium price for it 5650 bucks australian. Assuming you could get it cheaper as we normally pay more here in oz for hardware bah.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks guys

Any links or other information would be appreciated,
I need something, a name or model so I can find it around here.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 26, 2009)

http://www.product-reviews.net/2009/03/20/asus-w90-gaming-laptop-review-and-specs/

Asus W90 Gaming laptop. 18.4 inch screen, 6 gigs of ram, 4870 x2(crossfire) mobility radeon chip, 2.8ghz intel dual core chip, HD display and only $2200. 

good luck finding one better


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks a lot Nink.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 26, 2009)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Thanks a lot Nink.



NP. i've had my eye on this one for a couple of weeks now...its such a beast. someone I come into contact with should definitely own one lol.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

Not sure how I'd get my hands on it, though.

Bought online I assume.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 26, 2009)

MLG The Canadian said:


> Not sure how I'd get my hands on it, though.
> 
> Bought online I assume.



yeh most likely..best buy occasionally sells ASUS laptops. 

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16834220503&Tpk=w90

i'm sure other people on the forums have opinions too... asking around a bit more never hurt


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

Thanks for all the help, I gotta run but I'll PM ya if I get my hands on one ^^


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 26, 2009)

you could try the new Sager 5797 they have the new nvidia GTX 280m in the them


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 26, 2009)

dont buy an alienware, I would go with
http://promotions.newegg.com/Toshib...omotions.newegg.com/Toshiba/030209/478x88.jpg

the toshibas are good but I've notcied from my friends that it overheats a bunch

some of falcon northwest Fragbooks
http://www.falcon-nw.com/

a long time ago I would of said Voodoo but....they're.....weird now
those are the only laptops I could find atm but Ill keep updating you with other brands and what not

look into cyberpowerinc.com
and ibuypower.com


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2009)

Heres a nice little site that also might help you out a bit.


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 26, 2009)

regarding the sager 5797 have a look here http://www.pctorque.com/ good site


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

Sager looks nice, starting 1GBRAM is icky. Exp to 4 but I like the wp90's 6gb.

Ram has always been an issue in my past machines.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2009)

Ill add that as a lappy owner myself ya might want to invest in some good cooling as heavy gaming makes mine super hot.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 26, 2009)

I really like the Asus Wp90vp. But I've heard from numerous people that Vista 64-bit is a problem with many games.

Should I avoid 64bit all together? I really like this machine but I've heard 64 crashes a lot of games and applications.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 26, 2009)

64 bit vista ultimate is fine for me with all my games the only crashes ive had is from the gpu getting hot.


----------



## Xaser04 (Mar 26, 2009)

If you can find one look for a MSI GT725. It has one of the new ATI mobilty HD4850 512mb GPU's along with a C2D P9500. It also should be well priced compared to the likes of alienware etc. 

I have just bought an Avent 6555 which has the same GPU as the MSI (and the same chassis, cooling etc) but forgoes the C2D for a Core 2 Quad Q9000. Gaming performance is for want of a better word  - excellent! The HD4850 mobility is actually based on the HD48xx series of gpus from ATI and has the performance roughly between a HD4830 and HD4850 desktop card thanks to it lower clocks but full feature set (800 shaders etc). Whilst this does seem obvious going by its name, knowledge of the nvidia mobility lineup shows that a name alone cannot be relied upon (*cough* GTX280m = '9800GTX downclocked' *cough*).


Thanks to the full feature set the HD4850 mobility should be as fast (if not faster) than the GTX280m - especially when AA is used. I havn't seen actual benchmarks for either card (ie a full review) however based on the fact they are merely downclocked versions of desktop cards that often trade blows it would be fair to assume that the performance is similar).


----------



## Cptnyr (Mar 26, 2009)

I know some universities have a laptop discount program that if you buy it through the school its cheaper...might want to look into that


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 26, 2009)

I dont understand why vista 64bit has a bad rap. I've had it since SP 1 and havent had a single problem. All drivers work great, all games work great. It sounds like there is a lot of anti - Vista64 propaganda out there..


----------



## -1nf1n1ty- (Mar 26, 2009)

Ninkobwi said:


> I dont understand why vista 64bit has a bad rap. I've had it since SP 1 and havent had a single problem. All drivers work great, all games work great. It sounds like there is a lot of anti - Vista64 propaganda out there..



from what i've understood it just takes up too much of everything you have, i dont really have a problem with it


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 26, 2009)

-1nf1n1ty- said:


> from what i've understood it just takes up too much of everything you have, i dont really have a problem with it



well, yes obviously with a 2 gig AMD 4800 PC one might have problems with 64 bit vista.. but there's really no reason a beast-pc (as I like to call them) should shy away from Vista64. Odds are some n00b tried to put it on his 4 year old pc and complained about its performance.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 27, 2009)

I wasn't sure so I thought I would ask.

I heard it from a friend :S


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 27, 2009)

fair enough i recken the sager is the way to go it is awesome to say the least


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 27, 2009)

My heart is still set on the Wp90.

I haven't found a more promising one yet.


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 28, 2009)

the only problem with asus is the battery life is litterally shit. Sager has a decent battery life and if you have a look at the reviews it is awesome


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 28, 2009)

It's replacing my PC, so it would be plugged in at all times.

I don't have room for a PC for the first year so I'm buying a laptop for now, using my current HP notebook for school.

So battery life and weight aren't really an issue for my situation.


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 28, 2009)

okay then all you need to do is see if you can get benchies or something from both laptos and buy the one that is the best value.


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 28, 2009)

Benchies? I'm sorry, terminology isn't all there yet.


----------



## Triprift (Mar 28, 2009)

He means see if you can find benchmarks for the laptops like 3dmark 06 and vantage. by the looks of it the w90 would be about the most powerful lappy you could get at the moment.


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 28, 2009)

Sager is ncie, aye..but to get close to similar specs to the w90 the price will jump up to $3300. that's with only 4 gigs...adding more ram costs another $675.... oh yah, and it has a smaller screen, crappier video cards and a non-HD display..


----------



## NinkobEi (Mar 28, 2009)

holy shit guys. W90 has built in overclocking feature, pushing the processor to 4ghz.

http://xtreview.com/addcomment-id-7947-view-ASUS-w90-overclocking-performance.html

best laptop has been defined. 

"xtremeSystems participant obtained at his disposal this ASUS notebook and decided to verify the maximum possible overclock  . At the default setting this notebook got the result 15.000 points in 3d Mark 2006. 

He decided to overlock the processor  (using turbo gear utility  , which increases the processor speed by 25%) to almost 4 GHz, the video card frequencies are 600 MHz/1800 MHz.

Under these settings, without overheating, as asserts the tester, calling the notebook cooling system as remarkable (GPU temperature remained in the range +70-85ºC), W90 got 20 284 points!!! in the same test"







4ghz @ 1.26 volts? holy christ


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 28, 2009)

looks sweet mate, i recken you buy it. 20k on a laptop that is pretty awesome i recken. Should easily dominate any other


----------



## MLG The Canadian (Mar 29, 2009)

Sweet, thanks for all the help guys.

And thanks Nink for the original W90 suggestion ^^ I'll post back when I get it


----------



## a_ump (Mar 29, 2009)

ever been to Killer Notebooks?, they have very nice notebooks course there is a premium but they actually use q9650's and 9800GTX's not the laptop and inferior versions like and T9500(cpu) or 9800M(GPU)


----------



## Blacksniper87 (Mar 29, 2009)

yeah but if he buys those he might as well get a desktop because they weigh roughly the same


----------



## Triprift (Mar 29, 2009)

Over 20k for 3d mark thats amazing crumbs mines lucky if it gets 3k.


----------

